# Hunting > Hunting >  No hunting under level 3

## NewbieZAR

Looks like we wont be allowed hunting after we go to level 3, thats not good as my freezer is getting low and we dont eat supermarket meat.

What are your thoughts?

----------


## NewbieZAR

https://covid19.govt.nz/alert-system/alert-level-3/

Who makes these decisions? Who can we get hold of in govt about this?

----------


## HNTMAD

Guess if you dont eat meat from supermarket you will become a vego

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Yesmate

This is BS,hunting poses no extra risk of spending the virus and far less risk of putting extra load emergency/health system than the construction industry re starting.
look at the data for construction injuries vs hunting.

----------


## muzza

Says tramping is ok for easy day walks. Thats my kind of hunting.....

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Says tramping is ok for easy day walks. Thats my kind of hunting.....


Just need one of those take down rifle that fit in your pack..

----------


## Scott29er

The Prime minister stated you can go swimming , surfing, fishing from the shore... can anyone clarify why these activities are Ok at Level 3 but not hunting. There are some ACC figures on another thread which clarify which activities result in the highest % of claims. I also Mountain bike a bit and we know what happens, on a daily basis with that rather fun recreational activity...

----------


## Bos

Yea me to. Just going for an easy day-tramp but carrying my rifle instead of a walking pole. And all within 30 mins from home.
Thats gotta be ok, right??

----------


## outdoorlad

It’s BS.

----------


## top of the south

I took it as no hunting be interesting to see if doc reissue hunting permits I very much doubt it

----------


## Woody

I havent seen anything saying no hunting today

----------


## Yesmate

some one needs to lobby Winston about this,there are a power of hunters out here and we have some political grunt, common sense needs to be listened to here  not some bozo academic in the govt that has no idea.

----------


## HNTMAD

> some one needs to lobby Winston about this,there are a power of hunters out here and we have some political grunt, common sense needs to be listened to here  not some bozo academic in the govt that has no idea.


Seriously,  cos he sold us io the street with 1080, then didnt stand up around guns.....mate really


Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

@Woody under the recreation FAQ's on this page https://covid19.govt.nz/alert-system...-3/#recreation

----------


## superdiver

I saw on a FAQ sheet. Allowed to go mountain biking but not hunting. Imagine the  ACC payouts are alot more for the biking...

----------


## HNTMAD

> @Woody under the recreation FAQ's on this page https://covid19.govt.nz/alert-system...-3/#recreation


Ummm and in OP

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

Looks like I will become a career criminal soon.
Been a good wee boy for 75 years so I suppose a change of attitude is inevitable. Hope Jackboot JA and plod enjoy trying to hammer me.

----------


## Bol Tackshin

I wonder what Clarke did to piss off his missus so badly...

----------


## 300_BLK

Guess you will end up a vegan

----------


## dvk-kp

> I wonder what Clarke did to piss off his missus so badly...


Un-indicated lane change is my guess!

----------


## Yesmate

> Seriously,  cos he sold us io the street with 1080, then didnt stand up around guns.....mate really
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I know its a long shot but he's the only one that may give a stuff about us.

----------


## HNTMAD

> I know its a long shot but he's the only one that may give a stuff about us.


He got zero fucks to give....he can keep fishing....he be fine

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Yesmate

> He got zero fucks to give....he can keep fishing....he be fine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


you are right.F him and sea biscuit.

----------


## K95

Hmm. Lets think about this. The government says the reason we can't go hunting is because we'll tie up emergency services right? How many emergency services are actually in use for the virus right now? Only going to be decreasing if we are going to level 3.  Or is it because we would need physical contact with rescue services? We will need contact with emergency services if we're injured surfing, tramping or mountain biking so what's the real reason? Doesn't stack up. Then you've got the likes of the GAC releasing a statement saying to "do the right thing" to stop the spread...That's a different reason again! 

Probably going to be a spike in sales for take down rifles....

----------


## Dama dama

Nothing like a bit delayed gratification...

----------


## R93

If you can go tramping for a day what is the difference of hunting locally if you're allowed out to do that?

It is clear they are still angling firearms are dangerous and some scroggin eater won't have a scary gun on them if they need rescuing.
They hate hunters and hunting that is perfectly clear

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## savage270

My opinion is they have to have a NATIONAL policy to keep it simple. Someone living in a city who only hunts occasionally and has to drive 1 or 2 hours to even get to the hills is the kind of hunter the government are probably thinking about. It would get too complicated if they said some people can hunt , some people cant hunt. It sucks for those of us with the hills on our doorstep, one size doesn't fit all but it would be a clusterfuck to have different rules for different people. For example they have said day walks on easy trails and the internet has gone nuts saying everyones allowed to go tramping! A day walk and an easy trail means different things to someone who does an occasional walk on a well manicured track to someone who can bash 25km in the scrub for a day in the bush. It would have been clearer to say no hiking.

----------


## tetawa

> If you can go tramping for a day what is the difference of hunting locally if you're allowed out to do that?
> 
> It is clear they are still angling firearms are dangerous and some scroggin eater won't have a scary gun on them if they need rescuing.
> They hate hunters and hunting that is perfectly clear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


So logging is safer than hunting, I believe not.

----------


## Allizdog

> I wonder what Clarke did to piss off his missus so badly...


Probably took up hunting as a hobbie.

----------


## R93

> So logging is safer than hunting, I believe not.


Exactly. I dont care what anyone says. The government is targeting anyone that uses firearms for recreational activities. Every activity allowed in any capacity under level 3 is statistically proven as more dangerous. It is discrimination in its purest form. 
They can fuck with us by way of our licence and threat of losing it. You cant lose a fucking tramping, surfing or mountain bike licence. 

This government and their fucking pathetic Simps have to go. 
For all you sheltered, pathetic, pansie suck ups, who think communism is a myth in this country, wake the fuck up, its staring you straight in the face.


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Happy Jack

Won't be hunting here I'm guessing as they won't open the gate to allow anyone over the back. It's one hell of a walk without a vehicle

----------


## K95

> My opinion is they have to have a NATIONAL policy to keep it simple. Someone living in a city who only hunts occasionally and has to drive 1 or 2 hours to even get to the hills is the kind of hunter the government are probably thinking about. It would get too complicated if they said some people can hunt , some people cant hunt. It sucks for those of us with the hills on our doorstep, one size doesn't fit all but it would be a clusterfuck to have different rules for different people. For example they have said day walks on easy trails and the internet has gone nuts saying everyones allowed to go tramping! A day walk and an easy trail means different things to someone who does an occasional walk on a well manicured track to someone who can bash 25km in the scrub for a day in the bush. It would have been clearer to say no hiking.


I see your point but they've said some people can surf and some can't anyway. "If you are an experienced surfer, you can go to your local break. If youre not experienced, dont surf."
Just gotta breaaatthhhhe mate and see what happens.

----------


## tetawa

I can climb thru my back fence and hunt, but why the FUC- should I have to sneak around like a criminal they are turning us into. Most other outdoor activities have been given the green light if personal distance can be kept. Why not us, because we are a thorn in their and UN side.

----------


## Magnus

No hunting..............That's fine I'm going pest controlling, can't allow these reds to be running rampant all throughout the Bush.

----------


## doinit

> Exactly. I dont care what anyone says. The government is targeting anyone that uses firearms for recreational activities. Every activity allowed in any capacity under level 3 is statistically proven as more dangerous. It is discrimination in its purest form. 
> They can fuck with us by way of our licence and threat of losing it. You cant lose a fucking tramping, surfing or mountain bike licence. 
> 
> This government and their fucking pathetic Simps have to go. 
> For all you sheltered, pathetic, pansie suck ups, who think communism is a myth in this country, wake the fuck up, its staring you straight in the face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Amen..
If they had a delete all hunters button I'm sure they would be fighting over who gets to push it first.
The majority of sheeples however are totally incapable of waking up, divide and conquer comes to mind every time..

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

We will beat this ''  : 8,573 died in the influenza epidemic   and just after WW1 where Over 16,500 killed and 41,000 wounded .New Zealand only had a total population of 1,149,225 .. How hard did they have it to fight back from that ,, but they did for us ,, so come on give something back to our forefathers . And some people on here crying like wee babies because they might miss out on one roar , come on the deer will still be there .. You will miss out on a dam sight more if you catch this shit .

----------


## savage270

> I see your point but they've said some people can surf and some can't anyway. "If you are an experienced surfer, you can go to your local break. If you’re not experienced, don’t surf."
> Just gotta breaaatthhhhe mate and see what happens.


Haha , yep your right! what a mess . level 3 is going to be a catastrophe.

----------


## Yesmate

> Exactly. I dont care what anyone says. The government is targeting anyone that uses firearms for recreational activities. Every activity allowed in any capacity under level 3 is statistically proven as more dangerous. It is discrimination in its purest form. 
> They can fuck with us by way of our licence and threat of losing it. You cant lose a fucking tramping, surfing or mountain bike licence. 
> 
> This government and their fucking pathetic Simps have to go. 
> For all you sheltered, pathetic, pansie suck ups, who think communism is a myth in this country, wake the fuck up, its staring you straight in the face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


agreed,this is not about "not spreading the virus or taking up vital health/rescue services" anymore it is clearly about gun owners!I just took a quick look at some recreational injury figures for 2019 -tramping 2468,mountain biking,2618,surfing 2238,horse riding 3810,hunting 392.

----------


## Micky Duck

I go duck shooting....bought a duck shooting licence....not a duck hunting licence......19;00 every night from here on in we ALL need a minute of loud duck caller blowing practice....WHOS IN?????

----------


## Yesmate

> We will beat this ''  : 8,573 died in the influenza epidemic   and just after WW1 where Over 16,500 killed and 41,000 wounded .New Zealand only had a total population of 1,149,225 .. How hard did they have it to fight back from that ,, but they did for us ,, so come on give something back to our forefathers . And some people on here crying like wee babies because they might miss out on one roar , come on the deer will still be there .. You will miss out on a dam sight more if you catch this shit .


I think everyone accepts the roar is gone and no biggy your right the deer will still be around but its going beyond that open your eyes!can you give us one good reason why day hunts should be not allowed?

----------


## R93

> agreed,this is not about "not spreading the virus or taking up vital health/rescue services" anymore it is clearly about gun owners!I just took a quick look at some recreational injury figures for 2019 -tramping 2468,mountain biking,2618,surfing 2238,horse riding 3810,hunting 392.


Personally I am not worried about the hunting. My freezer is full and I am only interested in trophy stags. I can look for them anytime. 

I am just really angry at the hypocrisy. Really angry. I had a gut feeling this would happen way back before level 4. I just wish someone would put it too them as to why. I would have a bit more respect if they just came out and said coz we hate guns and the people that enjoy them. Not cower behind a pandemic and hide their obvious agenda.


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Yesmate

> I go duck shooting....bought a duck shooting licence....not a duck hunting licence......19;00 every night from here on in we ALL need a minute of loud duck caller blowing practice....WHOS IN?????


They are going to have to let duck shooting go ahead,duck numbers will be close to plague numbers in some areas with just one closed season.

----------


## Pongo12

Just get into it, plenty guys are still hunting lol. Most I know haven't stopped at all

----------


## Allizdog

> I see your point but they've said some people can surf and some can't anyway. "If you are an experienced surfer, you can go to your local break. If youre not experienced, dont surf."
> Just gotta breaaatthhhhe mate and see what happens.


And that's a receipe for disaster. Imagine how many would put themselves in the experienced bracket regardless just to catch a wave that shouldn't be. What a joke.

----------


## Micky Duck

> They are going to have to let duck shooting go ahead,duck numbers will be close to plague numbers in some areas with just one closed season.


nope Eugene will make it rain green grain......

----------


## Yesmate

> nope Eugene will make it rain green grain......


this is what I have been thinking, if no hunting carries on for a while the deer/pigs/everything numbers is going to spike.perfect excuse to ramp up the green rain.

----------


## Mooseman

Certainly sounds as if we hunters and firearm owners have been singled out again, most definitely this Government and all it's hanger oner's need to go.

----------


## Mooseman

> this is what I have been thinking, if no hunting carries on for a while the deer/pigs/everything numbers is going to spike.perfect excuse to ramp up the green rain.


Hopefully there will be no money for those non essential projects.

----------


## Tahr

> Certainly sounds as if we hunters and firearm owners have been singled out again, most definitely this Government and all it's hanger oner's need to go.


Its the ambiguity that gets me.
It just needs to be fair and clear. 
And whatever the rules are they should be strictly on point about reducing the spread of the bug.
Thats all I want.

----------


## R93

> Just get into it, plenty guys are still hunting lol. Most I know haven't stopped at all


There all worse and just as selfish than the fucking government. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Depends on how selfless you want to be by tying up services and spreading or catching the virus that would have to help you if you got in the shit ,. It's not one size fits all .. 
My eyes have been open for many years and know this shit is far from over , but being high risk I want to stay alive a bit longer yet .
So anything that is going to help that I'm for it .

----------


## tiroahunta

.....so. Whos not surprised..? Sure as shit not me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroahunta

> They are going to have to let duck shooting go ahead,duck numbers will be close to plague numbers in some areas with just one closed season.


They dont have to do shit if they dont want to...power and control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Yesmate

> Depends on how selfless you want to be by tying up services and spreading or catching the virus that would have to help you if you got in the shit ,. It's not one size fits all .. 
> My eyes have been open for many years and know this shit is far from over , but being high risk I want to stay alive a bit longer yet .
> So anything that is going to help that I'm for it .


if they had of come out and said no surfing,tramping,fishing,hunting etc fair play and we all wouldn't be as pissed as to how they are handling this.

----------


## Yesmate

> They don’t have to do shit if they don’t want to...power and control. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep I get the feeling this govt is enjoying this total control shit.

----------


## Pongo12

> There all worse and just as selfish than the fucking government. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Winchester 1910

Agenda driven bullshit. Of course if not pressed they will come up with some more imagined science that other exotic diseases could jump species. This government cannot be trusted.

----------


## R93

What angers me most is we all have something to lose if we don't comply with their draconian rules.
No one else has.
Has anyone that has been caught flaunting current lockdown rules and driving lost their car licence? If not why not?
Only allowed to drive for essential reasons no?


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pongo12

We not the only ones losing out, boat fishing etc is out atm also, itll come right in time..... Go shoot a deer in the meantime  lol that'll calm the farm

----------


## Yesmate

> We not the only ones losing out, boat fishing etc is out atm also, itll come right in time..... Go shoot a deer in the meantime  lol that'll calm the farm


haha Nice post mate.i know im getting a bit wild and need to calm the fuck down.

----------


## 40mm

Just go anyway.
Dont tell anyone.
Be a sneaky bastard, Get dropped off by your missus etc. (dont leave a car parked up)
Fuck the dumb cunts.

Some useless pencil pushing twat has decided that cycling is safer than hunting? WTF

----------


## Pongo12

Yea it's not that much of a biggie, people's businesses and livelihoods are in jeopardy,  a couple skanky stags that ya cant shoot will still be cruising around in a wee while aye

----------


## Pongo12

> Just go anyway.
> Dont tell anyone.
> Be a sneaky bastard, Get dropped off by your missus etc. (dont leave a car parked up)
> Fuck the dumb cunts.
> 
> Some useless pencil pushing twat has decided that cycling is safer than hunting? WTF


Every other bugger is hahah it's not hard, you'd be amazed how many people are in the hills as we speak

----------


## R93

> Every other bugger is hahah it's not hard, you'd be amazed how many people are in the hills as we speak


Funny as eh? They obviously don't give a flying fuck about anyone but themselves. 
If they get caught I'm sure the media will say oh well, just hunters being hunters. Won't give any ammo to the anti hunter or gun types what so ever. It's not like they could label us all, as inconsiderate assholes because they don't give a shit. 
Its not about a virus, it is about doing your bit for all hunters and shooters and show some common sense. 
Anyone who has gone out flaunting the rules by hunting public land is a piece of shit and I hope they lose their licence. 




Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pongo12

No I find it funny you're getting all worked up and pissy about it, swearing on here isn't going to change anything. 
Just like telling people to stop poaching,  itll never stop. I'm just stating the obvious of what's going on around the country side, Going bush is alot safer than going to get groceries and that's how alot of people are seeing it

----------


## ElDax

I honestly think the "no hunting" is likely down to the fact that after all this time at level 4, how many people will be super keen to get out for a hunt....for most of us getting out there takes a bit of a drive and our main goal is to wipe out Covid-19, not potentially spread it between regions. Hunting looks to be fine at level 2 so that's the goal right? lets not forget the situation were in, we have to be responsible now and do what is best. Making a sacrifice now makes it all the more likely we can get back to a more normal way of life at a national level sooner, and that includes getting out for a hunt where and when we want to.

----------


## Maxx

Well if anyone feels that strongly about it they could try to contact one of the accredited parliamentary press gallery members, and convince them to ask a question at tomorrows 'love in' ?

----------


## Mohawk .308

> some one needs to lobby Winston about this,there are a power of hunters out here and we have some political grunt, common sense needs to be listened to here  not some bozo academic in the govt that has no idea.


They need to be reminded how many, fish, Hunt and VOTE!

----------


## Cigar

Currently hunting isn't just against the rules, it's against the law until the 22nd April, and beyond that if the Health notice is extended.
And if on public land without permission from DOC it's poaching.
This is quite likely my last roar, and i have (had?) a permit for a ballot block for tomorrow and Saturday,  but I would rather not risk losing my FAL.
When we go to level 3 I'm thinking I might go for a walk and set up my game cameras again,  I get just as much enjoyment from the pictures as I do from hunting.
Hopefully the hunting organisations will be pushing for day hunts in your own region to be allowed under level 3.

----------


## Russian 22.

> They need to be reminded how many, fish, Hunt and VOTE!


Too many fudds. If there's no increase in the vote that ACT receives then both parties will know they can fuck with us as much as possible and nothing will happen at the voting booth.

----------


## Buzo

Here's the police ministers reason just a few min ago ??????????? The only reason he  had?? I'm hoping it hasn't been thought through and we will see some changes.

*If mountain biking and tramping is okay under alert level 3, why can't we hunt?*"What we've said you can do is you can go surfing, you can go fishing as long as you're fishing from the shore, not in a boat.* I'm assuming if you're going hunting, you've got to jump in a car and drive.*
"We want to limit travel to only essential travel. So you're going to and from work, you're going to the hospital if you need to, you're going to and from the supermarket, but [as for] non-essential travel, again, we want to limit [that]."

?????????? I assume if you're going for a day walk that you might have to drive also???????

----------


## Cigar

> Here's the police ministers reason just a few min ago ??????????? The only reason he  had?? I'm hoping it hasn't been thought through and we will see some changes.
> 
> *If mountain biking and tramping is okay under alert level 3, why can't we hunt?*"What we've said you can do is you can go surfing, you can go fishing as long as you're fishing from the shore, not in a boat.* I'm assuming if you're going hunting, you've got to jump in a car and drive.*
> "We want to limit travel to only essential travel. So you're going to and from work, you're going to the hospital if you need to, you're going to and from the supermarket, but [as for] non-essential travel, again, we want to limit [that]."
> 
> ?????????? I assume if you're going for a day walk that you might have to drive also???????


The guy has no idea, even the covid19 website says driving 45 minutes to the beach is okay under level 3.
"What sort of activities can I do?

You can drive to a nearby area to go for a walk or run, for example a beach 45 minutes away. This could mean travelling outside your region if the nearest beach or park if it is still within a close distance to your home – for example travelling from Porirua to Paraparaumu.

You can go for a swim at the beach, a day walk, or fishing from a wharf."

----------


## Mr Browning

> Here's the police ministers reason just a few min ago ??????????? The only reason he  had?? I'm hoping it hasn't been thought through and we will see some changes.
> 
> *If mountain biking and tramping is okay under alert level 3, why can't we hunt?*"What we've said you can do is you can go surfing, you can go fishing as long as you're fishing from the shore, not in a boat.* I'm assuming if you're going hunting, you've got to jump in a car and drive.*
> "We want to limit travel to only essential travel. So you're going to and from work, you're going to the hospital if you need to, you're going to and from the supermarket, but [as for] non-essential travel, again, we want to limit [that]."
> 
> ?????????? I assume if you're going for a day walk that you might have to drive also???????


Thats bullshit, because they have already said you can drive up to 45 mins to go to the beach etc. So you are allowed to drive. Nash is a disgusting lying sack of shit, nothing more. I fucking hope I never meet that man.

----------


## hebe

> Too many fudds. If there's no increase in the vote that ACT receives then both parties will know they can fuck with us as much as possible and nothing will happen at the voting booth.


I'll be honest. I was never much chop on ACT but in the last couple of yrs David Seymour has been very consistent in his critique of the government and he has gained my respect for that. He's playing his current role very well.

----------


## 7mmwsm

This is all about controlling people. Corona has given them a very convenient timely vehicle. R93's comment about communism staring us in the face is bang on.
There has just been a very good interview with Peter Dunne and Hosking on Newstalk ZB about five minutes a go. If someone could find it and link it please. I don't have those skills. It's worth listening to.

----------


## tetawa

> They need to be reminded how many, fish, Hunt and VOTE!


You only have to look at the minimal financial support COLFA received from licenced firearm owners, "joe average" doesn't give a toss.

----------


## Tahr

GAC statement:

https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new-...BjJPeOHcYTB2mU

----------


## possum_shooter

So the next big question is " How long are we going to stay in level 3 for?"  My guess is that it will be a lot longer than we were in level 4.

----------


## veitnamcam

> So the next big question is " How long are we going to stay in level 3 for?"  My guess is that it will be a lot longer than we were in level 4.


I hope you are wrong but suspect you may be correct.

----------


## Tahr

> So the next big question is " How long are we going to stay in level 3 for?"  My guess is that it will be a lot longer than we were in level 4.


This new level is really L 3.9. I only expect it to last a couple of weeks while they get a feel for numbers of new cases and then I expect a gradual easing back. Just my gut feeling based on listening and reading. 

If it means not going back to L4 I'm up for a couple of weeks of L3.9.

I'm also thinking that lobbying so that we can hunt under the new level is likely to result in tightening of the screws across the grey areas rather than easing to meet hunters' demands.

----------


## tiroahunta

Wouldnt surprise me if were able to go huntin level 2 AND level 1....

Just in case you havent figured it out they dont want us to go hunting....


So is it about the virus ....or something else now....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GDMP

Seems pretty unfair and inconsistent to me (surfing is surely a far more hazardous activity than hunting and more likely to require rescue services) a day hunting trip is no different to a day hiking trip.But then fairness and logic is not really in vogue at this present time....certainly not in Wellington.

----------


## Finnwolf

Out for my morning walk earlier and spotted a ute with two dead wild pigs on top of its dog box.

So obviously somebody thinks hunting in Level 4 is OK..:

----------


## Trout

We all would love to hunting,thats for sure.But seeing all those poor people sucking their last breath of air in overseas hospitals and the many chiller trucks out side hospitals getting loaded with bodys.Fk i don't want to see that in NZ.Time will go quick and next spring will be here befor we know it.All our good work staying at home will hopefully have us a healthy population in the future.Hang in there guys. :Thumbsup:

----------


## outdoorlad

As Tahr said this is Level 3.9 with drive through at KFC & Maccas

----------


## Yesmate

Now could be the perfect time for us hunters and fishermen to all band together and get behind a certain political party that stands up for us and confirms our interests as a large part of their mantra.which party who knows but there is definitely a large voter base for some party to take up.

----------


## Tribrit

I'm voting for ACT.

Davey woulda had us out hunting already.

There's 13 people in hospital across the entire country with the virus.

I'm sure they can handle the odd sprained ankle.

----------


## R93

I'm voting act and not just because of their stance on firearms. More so their stance on everything, especially democracy and how consistent their leader is.
I know it wont happen but would like to see even national kicked to the moon.
If you can sneak in something as abhorrent as prisoner rights to vote maybe someone else can sneak in some more sensible firearms laws.


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## outlander

> some one needs to lobby Winston about this,there are a power of hunters out here and we have some political grunt, common sense needs to be listened to here  not some bozo academic in the govt that has no idea.


Ha ha...Winston.

----------


## chindit

Look at the big picture. It sucks that you cant go hunting it may be a conspiracy. We have people (may be some on this forum) that are missing out on cancer treatments, operations/surgery, need specs repaired, while hospitals are almost empty. Jobs and just about whole industrys (tourism) gone. Economists throughout the country are telling the government to get things moveing. But no no no lets keep the brakes on so we can have my 1pm curcus show and show the world how great I am. I think not being able to hunt will be of little conciquence when the shit has passed through the fan and we are taxed to the max, (if you are in work) for the rest of your life to pay for this clusterfuck. On a side note why are we still importing this ppe when we have factories stood idle, pretty sure Swazi/ Twinneedle ect could make surgical gowns and masks ect but no we import it bollocks to the local economy. Rant over

----------


## outlander

> I know its a long shot but he's the only one that may give a stuff about us.


Really? Good grief, he's the one that created this mammoth fuck up two years ago. He got no fucks to give and never has.

----------


## outlander

> If you can go tramping for a day what is the difference of hunting locally if you're allowed out to do that?
> 
> It is clear they are still angling firearms are dangerous and some scroggin eater won't have a scary gun on them if they need rescuing.
> They hate hunters and hunting that is perfectly clear
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Scroggin eater...gold!

----------


## Nick-D

> As Tahr said this is Level 3.9 with drive through at KFC & Maccas


Honestly, im pretty stoked to have a few food options back. Hanging out for a curry from the local

----------


## Nick-D

I suspect the primary motivation for not hunting will be the inter regional travel that many hunters need to do in order to go hunting. The rescue services thing is a complete copout when you are allowing things like mountain biking, surfing and swimming to go ahead. 

A far fairer and balanced way would be just to say you may go for a day hunt or hike so long as it is an area that is locally accessed by you.

At least ill be able to go for a shore dive to rabbit island, along with all 2000 other spearos in tauranga

----------


## Maca49

Is duck shooting hunting?, sitting on your fat arse waiting for them to arrive, and giving your lungs some exercise in pristine air?

----------


## R93

Well it will have to be addressed now. Good on you Mr Seymour .

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginga

That is a well written letter that clearly states the facts. 

I know a few mountain bikers and some of the injuries they receive make you eyes water. Most hunting injuries are no more than a bit of lost skin when you slip over and graze your arse or gark your leg. Suspect far less hunters than trampers ever get lost too as they have some “bush sense” and can navigate off tracks. 

Seems an odd call when you can’t come to much harm doing a day hunt. Apart from shooting an animal and arriving home late absolutely fu$ked!!

----------


## sneeze

The man is consistently on on point .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## High Country Boy

> Well it will have to be addressed now. Good on you Mr Seymour .
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I wrote a couple of emails to David Seymour last night, and this letter reflects a lot of what my email entailed. A lot of my comments were points I had taken from here, as well as the figures regarding the acc claims which I found in a post here

----------


## R93

> I wrote a couple of emails to David Seymour last night, and this letter reflects a lot of what my email entailed. A lot of my comments were points I had taken from here, as well as the figures regarding the acc claims which I found in a post here


Yeah I recall someone saying they emailed him and they never received a reply. Thought this would ease their concern.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

NZDA getting in on it too.

https://www.facebook.com/NZDANationa...15276681914837

Much the same data.

----------


## barrythebollox

Good on David Seymour, I hope people remember this come election time.

This government have really taken exception to LFOs and hunting- disgraceful

----------


## High Country Boy

> Yeah I recall someone saying they emailed him and they never received a reply. Thought this would ease their concern.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I’ve just got a reply, saying that a few people have got in touch with him about it so good to see he took the emails into consideration

----------


## Jusepy

Thank you for sending David Seymour emails and letters everyone.

----------


## Yesmate

Act is getting my vote on this performance alone,ill also add he is the only politician that bangs on about personal freedoms.i emailed him about this morning and got a reply within a couple of hours.respect.

----------


## Cigar

Someone just asked the question at the press conference, Robertson said hunting isn't banned and is under consideration for being allowed under level 3.

----------


## bigbear

Iam sure he said if you live on a farm you can hunt. Also if you have a duck pond on your property you can duck shoot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cigar

> Iam sure he said if you live on a farm you can hunt. Also if you have a duck pond on your property you can duck shoot


You must be watching a different press conference to me!
The dog Gem is getting really bored on lockdown, need to get her put for a run in the bush. Not sure how that will work if they don't allow hunting under level 3, as where I go dogs are allowed for hunting only (no walkies for pets).

----------


## ebf

> Iam sure he said if you live on a farm you can hunt. Also if you have a duck pond on your property you can duck shoot


Let me guess, you live on a farm and have duck pond ?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nugget connaisseur

> You must be watching a different press conference to me!
> The dog Gem is getting really bored on lockdown, need to get her put for a run in the bush. Not sure how that will work if they don't allow hunting under level 3, as where I go dogs are allowed for hunting only (no walkies for pets).


I was speaking with doc. They are working to see if they will allow dogs to walk with the same kiwi training. The problem is average muppet see other people out with their dogs and think all dogs are okay. Then go take theirs

----------


## Duckshooter

So is Duck shooting on ot off . I will have to drive 3.5 Hours. My Maimai is about 2 kms from anyone else and on a private farm ????

----------


## Tribrit

> So is Duck shooting on ot off . I will have to drive 3.5 Hours. My Maimai is about 2 kms from anyone else and on a private farm ????


My maimai is 100m from my house.

Cant shoot ducks in it though until the shops open. No ammo.

----------


## chainsaw

> Someone just asked the question at the press conference, Robertson said hunting isn't banned and is under consideration for being allowed under level 3.


ARSEHOLES

----------


## The bomb

Hopefully Monday’s announcement will clear things up as far as hunting goes,clear as mud right now..

----------


## Flyblown

The problem for us is that all risk matrices that are used to assess hunting are likely to attach a moderate or medium risk to the activity, because the highest consequence outcome is at the worst level -  fatality - even when the likelihood is assessed at its lowest level, i.e. very unlikely.

So when government looks for low risk activities, hunting probably doesnt fall into this category when a standard risk assessment process is applied to outdoor activities.

This is just the reality - risk is assessed like this (in simplistic terms) across almost all industrial, commercial and governmental sectors. 

As a general rule the type of tools used in risk assessments are pretty reasonable, the fact is we just dont like the outcome. But the amount of apparent contradiction on display yesterday strongly suggests that our representatives should push very hard for a rethink, because it does not take any rocket science to look at the relative consequences (statistically) of hunting vs. swimming, tramping, mountain biking and so on. Top of mind for me is the number of drowning and tramping accidents annually, versus hunting.

I would suggest from the wording of Robertsons response in the press conference that someone half sensible behind the scenes has said hey hang on a minute, this is going to make us look really stupid. Unfortunately that doesnt necessarily mean that they wont go ahead and ban it anyway. However I am cautiously optimistic that there will be some relaxation of the ban, and I say that in hope but also as a reflection of what Robertson said, he simply wouldnt have responded like that if it wasnt for the fact that someone somewhere was asking serious questions of the decision-making. If they truly didnt give a fuck they wouldve just ban it anyway and say so. Plus we will have the problem of left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing... Nashs comments yesterday were entirely disingenuous simply because he linked hunting activity directly to needing to drive somewhere, which for a lot of us is not the case at all.

----------


## Tahr

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12325598

----------


## NewbieZAR

well guys, looks like they may be reconsidering it accoring to the press conference, still keep pressure on your MP

----------


## kotuku

at least theyre considering -thats a start.Was watching press conference today -clear impression robertson was somewhat taken aback by suggestion of hunting being banned outright under level 3.as much as I detest the guy and what he stands for ,in this case I ll admit he was gracious enough to explain rather than typical fudge it or brush it aside thank you (just this once.)

----------


## MB

> The problem for us is that all risk matrices that are used to assess hunting are likely to attach a “moderate” or “medium” risk to the activity, because the highest “consequence” outcome is at the worst level -  “fatality” - even when the “likelihood” is assessed at its lowest level, i.e. “very unlikely”.
> 
> So when government looks for low risk activities, hunting probably doesn’t fall into this category when a standard risk assessment process is applied to outdoor activities.



The government can't use risk analysis to get themselves off the hook on this one. Looking at the ACC data posted on the other thread, there are no more fatalities in hunting in than other sports and the cost per case isn't higher either. While the latter doesn't take in to account healthcare costs from hunting accidents, I imagine it would be a pretty good indicator. Admittedly, there is no incidence rate for hunting, but the number of overall claims is relatively small.

----------


## Jmac

> Iam sure he said if you live on a farm you can hunt. Also if you have a duck pond on your property you can duck shoot


Bloody oath! Who's going to stop me!  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Projects

In a sensible world you would allow hunting to happen provided you were again keeping to your bubble group and maintaining safe social distancing. 45min drive from home and day trips only to areas you know and hunt regularly. 

This will also allow those that need to hut to go and do so to fill the freezer. It'll also allow those that can hunt to go and do so, and us that cannot meet these will need to wait a couple more weeks. This will also mean that when we go into level 2 not every man and his dog are racing for the hills, which could have a higher risk of 'fatality' / hunting accidents. The guys that already have had a chance in the hills have safety been up there.

----------


## Cigar

> I was speaking with doc. They are working to see if they will allow dogs to walk with the same kiwi training. The problem is average muppet see other people out with their dogs and think all dogs are okay. Then go take theirs


My dog has a hunting permit, not sure how it works if you aren't actually hunting! Probably a lot of things higher on the priority list for the Police, rangers etc if we do move to level 3 than prosecuting a dog...

----------


## Walker

Mr Seymour has been onto it and that ruling is going to change, 'apparently' was put on by mistake. Insert Tui ad here

----------


## GDMP

> Iam sure he said if you live on a farm you can hunt. Also if you have a duck pond on your property you can duck shoot


I am not a duckhunter.....but the idea of allowing landowners to hunt on their ponds but not others who don't live on their own land or have access to a private land will not work.....that will be seen as inherently unfair by many and gamebirds are a public resource, they are not the property of the landowner.

----------


## stug

Covid 19 website has reversed the banning of hunting. Now states guidelines are being developed. NZDA is suppose to be helping with the guidelines.

----------


## stug

From Covid site

FAQs
How far can I drive to do a recreation activity?

You should drive as short a distance as you can, and still do the activity. You must stay local.

Boating, yachting and any team sports or training are not allowed. We are developing guidance for hunting.

----------


## Gapped axe

The hunter who owns the farm and lives on the farm, with a wife or a daughter or a son don’t require a permit under owner occupier status.

----------


## Chelsea

I’m guessing even if they allow hunting at level 3, it’s still going to be a while possibly level 2 or 1 before we are allowed to travel 2+ hours to do so.

----------


## Manchester

> The hunter who owns the farm and lives on the farm, with a wife or a daughter or a son don’t require a permit under owner occupier status.


True, but it still requires fish and game to have a season. And how many of the fish and game council members are land owners?

----------


## The bomb

Just hoping the landowners who have land bordering public water don’t shoot it up early and ruin it for the rest of us peasants who only have public land options.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Just hoping the landowners who have land bordering public water don’t shoot it up early and ruin it for the rest of us peasants who only have public land options.


...only public land , fuck man that public land is the biggest farm in the country with plenty of deer charging around just get off your ass and walk a bit further than the boundary fence .

----------


## Mooseman

If we are allowed to hunt it may only be on private land not public land, we will still need DOC to reinstate permits if it is allowed. I think on Level 3 Public Land will still be out, hope I am wrong. Level 2 should see a bit of normality back on board.

----------


## stug

DoC have not cancelled permits, you just can’t get a new ones. They have cancelled the roar ballots, not sure about the tahr ones.

----------


## Larskramer

> DoC have not cancelled permits, you just can’t get a new ones. They have cancelled the roar ballots, not sure about the tahr ones.




Does that mean if we still have active public land permits we can hunt public land ?

----------


## Maxx

Not if they have been cancelled.......be interesting of DoC were to allow tramping, but decline to issue hunting permits, though. 

I'm more of the view that this is 'cock-up rather than conspiracy' on the part of govt. And I think it reminds us of how far below the horizon hunting is on most politicians radar, and how little they know of or understand it, and us.

And I'd further note that there is an argument that would suggest that we have a role to step up and ensure we are heard of we want that to change?

----------


## Allizdog

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/heal...id=app-android

FYI

----------


## GDMP

> Not if they have been cancelled.......be interesting of DoC were to allow tramping, but decline to issue hunting permits, though. 
> 
> I'm more of the view that this is 'cock-up rather than conspiracy' on the part of govt. And I think it reminds us of how far below the horizon hunting is on most politicians radar, and how little they know of or understand it, and us.
> 
> And I'd further note that there is an argument that would suggest that we have a role to step up and ensure we are heard of we want that to change?


If only more shooters had stood up to be counted with the changes to the arms act......instead of sitting back and doing nothing to help.

----------


## GDMP

> The hunter who owns the farm and lives on the farm, with a wife or a daughter or a son dont require a permit under owner occupier status.


No,but they still can't hunt if there is no legal gamebird season.....

----------


## Gapped axe

Obviously

----------


## Rushy

> Obviously


Gidday GA.  Can’t you sleep?

----------


## Micky Duck

said it before....if owners of farms get a gamebird season while joe public is locked out,the backlash will take years to rectify.........oil filters in ponds will just be the start of it.

----------


## Gapped axe

The season will be open to all or won’t happen I guess. It boils down to economics, F/G don’t get money from owner occupier status so it would be reckless of them to open it for a small non paying few when their majority of patrons can’t hunt. My thought entirely are my own.

----------


## Gapped axe

> Gidday GA.  Can’t you sleep?


. 

In to much pain, my cancer has increased some what. Most of the time my pain is between 7/9 out of 10. Had chemo yesterday and start another one today. Pain management has improved somewhat just spikes now and then. It the life card I’ve been dealt and I will play it as best as I can.

----------


## Cordite

> said it before....if owners of farms get a gamebird season while joe public is locked out,the backlash will take years to rectify.........oil filters in ponds will just be the start of it.


So Jacinda has a duck pond?

----------


## Gapped axe

Morrinsville bound to have contacts, maybe my son should hit her up for access.

----------


## Cordite

> http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/heal...id=app-android
> 
> FYI


*
"NZ First MP Shane Jones said he had been "plastered" by people in the Far North wanting to fish and hunt, a call he supported."
"I have no formal responsibility, other than as a Cabinet minister when we look at the options, but as a NZ First MP I realise that these calls [to ban hunting] have been made by the medical boffins," he told Stuff. "*

So they're saving faces behind Dr Ashley Bloomfield the Director General of Health who signs the state of emergency orders.

----------


## ebf

Yeah @Cordite, public health experts and officials - people like Hera Cook  :Yuush:

----------


## Gapped axe

Ashley Blomfield to me has certainly stepped up and is making the health minister look very average indeed.

----------


## Woody

Plus sage and a trail of green algae

----------


## Gapped axe

Shane Jones calling his medial advisors boffins is very sad and weak, pathetic would be how I feel about Jones the king of boffins.

----------


## Cordite

> Ashley Blomfield to me has certainly stepped up and is making the health minister look very average indeed.


Maybe because he's a real medical doctor and not a PhD in Theology?  Seems better suited as Health Minister methinks.

----------


## Spitfire

> . 
> 
> In to much pain, my cancer has increased some what. Most of the time my pain is between 7/9 out of 10. Had chemo yesterday and start another one today. Pain management has improved somewhat just spikes now and then. It the life card Ive been dealt and I will play it as best as I can.


Hope you come good soon mate.

Kind of puts some of the pissing and whinging about not being able to hunt into context.

Good luck.

----------


## Bos

Yep all the best mate.Couldnt have said it better myself

----------


## Allgood

> *
> "NZ First MP Shane Jones said he had been "plastered" by people in the Far North wanting to fish and hunt, a call he supported."
> "I have no formal responsibility, other than as a Cabinet minister when we look at the options, but as a NZ First MP I realise that these calls [to ban hunting] have been made by the medical boffins," he told Stuff. "*
> 
> So they're saving faces behind Dr Ashley Bloomfield the Director General of Health who signs the state of emergency orders.


To me it seems like the politicking has started for the election...........Easy  to blame the medical boffins and distance yourself from the hunting ban, thus giving yourself the ability to say later, I tried to help you guys but it wasnt my decision.

Just my view.

----------


## Hiawatha

I like many on here am seeing some disconnect and uneven viewing of what is acceptable risk. I certainly think mountain biking is far more hazardous. I guess the most important thing to consider is not just the risk but of the ease of finding and getting to someone if there is an accident. That is the key. So stuff that happens on tracks and in easily accessed places is far better for rescue services. That is really the issue. How long others are tied up for, not whether it is likely or not likely to happen. For hunting it might be that:

- Nothing further than half an hours drive away from home
- Dont go anywhere you have to touch something that others you don't know about might have touched
- Nothing longer than day trips
- If on PCL and off track then only people with In Reaches so you can be found quickly no matter what happens
- Only go alone or with people from your immediate level 4 bubble

So you could go for a hunt on private land and exercise good safety and hygiene. Who here if rabbit hunting was the only option would say no to it? So some living close to private deer hunting would be better off but I for one would not want some disadvantaged just because I couldnt. Take pleasure in what we can do folks. Anything is better than sitting at home. And spare a thought for the policy writers. I just dont think any of them are probably in any way able to understand the culture of outdoors and country people. Everything gets looked at from an urban and Auckland perspective when it comes to this sort of thing. That is not making excuses for them but I know how these things work. Farmers have been fighting it for years. 

At the end of the day, once again I come back to the fact that many people and not just hunters seem to have lost sight of what is at stake if we get it wrong or push the boundaries or come out of lockdown too soon. Every day we are in lockdown hurts us economically for another another two months and pushing the boundaries could mean someones loved ones dying when they didn't need to or lockdown coming back on again and the whole country being hurt for a long time after that. This ain't about a wee bit of hunting or mountain biking folks. Remember that and be careful not to act like your five year olds. That is their game to play, not 'grown ups'. We are nearly there. Lets not drop the ball so close to the final line.

----------


## Woody

Most of us are not wee cotton buds man. Cripes, these over the top bubbleheads even stopoed roadside vege stalls ffs! IMO "they" are in general, Not Fit For Purpose.

----------


## Rushy

When things return to normal (whatever that means then) we (none of us) should accept anything less than to be able to go hunting on public land wherever, whenever and however we want.

----------


## Hiawatha

> Most of us are not wee cotton buds man. Cripes, these over the top bubbleheads even stopoed roadside vege stalls ffs! IMO "they" are in general, Not Fit For Purpose.


Ha ha ha. Yeah I hear you and also like Rushy I firmly that when things are done we should be going back on to our land as per normal. I have no doubt that behind the scenes that this whole thing has been a cat herding festival. They have been learning as they go and no doubt there are many egos involved and people in charge of organisations who cant plan, lead or go in to action. Over the past year I have been thinking more about my civil rights than I have for the entire rest of my life. I am a strong believer in personal freedom where it does not harm others. I do however think that in this case there has been a need for a huge level of control to beat this, as people have demonstrated time and again that if we leave it to peoples good judgement that enough of them will push boundaries or just not! I think people need to stop whinging and remember that this is not forever. It is a month or two out of our lives. Big deal. Toughen up. To not beat this quickly will have far greater impacts on our personal finances, home lives and freedoms moving forward. Remember that. I will also tell you that once done, if people in power think they can unnecessarily add extra unneeded controls in our lives that I will join you all at the front of the protest line. Man I am hanging out to go for a hunt and hear the bird song again. Like we all are.

----------


## stug

I'm pretty sure the guidance for tramping is day tramps only on easy tracks. So i would imagine the hunting guidelines will be similar to what @Hiawatha has written. I doubt hyou will allowed to do a fly in tahr trip.

----------


## Cyclops

> I'm pretty sure the guidance for tramping is day tramps only on easy tracks. So i would imagine the hunting guidelines will be similar to what @Hiawatha has written. I doubt hyou will allowed to do a fly in tahr trip.


My son commented that one should go hunting as soon as the restrictions are lifted.
His reasoning was that animals have been moving into areas that they previously weren't found in due to the lack of traffic and people. Therefore the first "day" hunters might find animals lower and closer than they usually are. Makes sense to me.

----------


## Woody

Was just talking on ph to a mate in the far north. He said the behaviour up there was little different from prior. Following Hone's example no doubt  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Max Headroom

> I'm more of the view that this is 'cock-up rather than conspiracy' on the part of govt. And I think it reminds us of how far below the horizon hunting is on most politicians radar, and how little they know of or understand it, and us.


^^^^
This. 

They may well think meat is grown out the back of the supermarket in plastic containers.

The notion of living off the land as a necessity doesn't seem to occur to them.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Maybe because he's a real medical doctor and not a PhD in Theology?  Seems better suited as Health Minister methinks.


Which one of those people has a degree in theology?

----------


## ebf

> Which one of those people has a degree in theology?


The current Minister of Health. Phd in Theology

----------


## stug

This is a very good article about Ashley Bloomfield’s experience. He has absolutely the right credentials to be in charge at the moment. 
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12324032

----------


## Cordite

> This is a very good article about Ashley Bloomfield’s experience. He has absolutely the right credentials to be in charge at the moment. 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12324032


Why not politely copy AB your plea for hunting?  Anyone know his email?

----------


## Max Headroom

> This is a very good article about Ashley Bloomfields experience. He has absolutely the right credentials to be in charge at the moment. 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/a...ectid=12324032


Hopefully the Pollies don't get in his way, or kneecap him.

----------


## Woody

An email to him as "Director General of Health" should reach him. Should be published on govt website.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

David Seymour is on our side.
Alert Level 3 ban on 200,000 hunters illogical.

The Governments decision to ban an estimated 200,000 Kiwis from hunting at Alert Level 3 is illogical and I have written to Jacinda Ardern and Winston Peters to ask them to reconsider this issue, says ACT Leader David Seymour."

A link                 https://tinyurl.com/ycojf4yz

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

STOP PRESS.

That didn't take long. 
Following David supporting us, the Show Pony's stable boy, Grant was reported on the 0900 Sunday Radio News as saying "they had made a mistake" about banning hunting and were going to look at it again............

----------


## Tahr

There is a very good vid message on the front page from the GAC. I think that its right on point.

I hope that hunters' take it on board.

https://nzgameanimalcouncil.org.nz/?...cdfzdT59x7aX0A

----------


## Hiawatha

> There is a very good vid message on the front page from the GAC. I think that its right on point.
> 
> I hope that hunters' take it on board.
> 
> https://nzgameanimalcouncil.org.nz/?...cdfzdT59x7aX0A


It reads well and comes across as well considered. Nice job GAC.

----------


## McNotty

Take this with a grain of salt, but high chance we see an extension of Level 4 for another 7 days, to the following Wednesday. Reason being, to stop a large number of people travelling during the Anzac long weekend.

----------


## Woody

If the 2 metre separation rule is obeyed and enforced I think we should be given our freedom of movement and activity.

----------


## MB

No hunting in the Ureweras regardless of what the government says. 

https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national/...-at-te-urewera

----------


## Tribrit

Fuckn seabiscuit man another bloody week before I can legally go poaching.

----------


## stug

> Fuckn seabiscuit man another bloody week before I can legally go poaching.


Technically only an extra 4 days, we weren't due to come out of Level 4 until midnight Wed.

----------


## McNotty

> Fuckn seabiscuit man another bloody week before I can legally go poaching.


People will, and should, turn their ears off the minute you start bringing how a woman looks into a discussion about what she does. Grow up. If it was a bloke in charge his looks wouldn't come into it. The team in charge (whether we agree with what they're doing or not) is facing some unprecedented shit.

----------


## Trout

Can live with that decision till next week.We are at war with a fkn virus we cant see and we are winning slowly.Not a bad BD present for me,helping winning a war. :Beer:  :Beer:

----------


## MB

> People will, and should, turn their ears off the minute you start bringing how a woman looks into a discussion about what she does. Grow up. If it was a bloke in charge his looks wouldn't come into it. The team in charge (whether we agree with what they're doing or not) is facing some unprecedented shit.


I agree with your post, but Sea Biscuit always gives me a chuckle. Probably makes me a bad person!

----------


## R93

> Grow up. If it was a bloke in charge his looks wouldn't come into it.


Yeah. You tell em. Not like anyone rubbished Scott Morrison or Trump on their looks eh? 

Incompetence is not gender specific. 

I just just can't help but hearing hee hawing every time I hear the swamp donkey speak. 




Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## McNotty

> Yeah. You tell em. Not like anyone rubbished Scott Morrison or Trump on their looks eh? 
> 
> Incompetence is not gender specific. 
> 
> I just just can't help hearing hee hawing every time I hear the swamp donkey speak. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Didn't know we were talking about them. Would make no difference either way, not how I was brought up.

----------


## Cyclops

What is not clear in any of the announcements so far is  the definition of _regional_.

Under Level-4 _regional_ was defined as you local council's area not _regional_ in your traditional sense of Northland, Waikato, Auckland, Bay of Plenty, Malborough, Canterbury, Otago and so on. 

Do the people of Northland, Coromandel, Waikato want to have a _plague_ of Aucklanders flooding their area?

----------


## Rushy

> What is not clear in any of the announcements so far is  the definition of _regional_.
> 
> Under Level-4 _regional_ was defined as you local council's area not _regional_ in your traditional sense of Northland, Waikato, Auckland, Bay of Plenty, Malborough, Canterbury, Otago and so on. 
> 
> Do the people of Northland, Coromandel, Waikato want to have a _plague_ of Aucklanders flooding their area?


There is only one council in Auckland whereas Wellington for example not being a super city have three.  It would be an absurdity if someone could legitimately travel from Wellsford to Pukekohe (126 K’s) but others not be able to travel between Masterton and Carterton (15 K’s) because they have two different councils.

----------


## Yesmate

> People will, and should, turn their ears off the minute you start bringing how a woman looks into a discussion about what she does. Grow up. If it was a bloke in charge his looks wouldn't come into it. The team in charge (whether we agree with what they're doing or not) is facing some unprecedented shit.


Grow up pal sometimes its good to be childish-this is one of them.a good laugh feels good when frustration levels are high and @Tribrit post was a goodie.Sea biscuit is a politician and is fair game by default not because he's a female?

----------


## Projects

> What is not clear in any of the announcements so far is  the definition of _regional_.
> 
> Under Level-4 _regional_ was defined as you local council's area not _regional_ in your traditional sense of Northland, Waikato, Auckland, Bay of Plenty, Malborough, Canterbury, Otago and so on. 
> 
> Do the people of Northland, Coromandel, Waikato want to have a _plague_ of Aucklanders flooding their area?


This is my interpretation of 'Region' for the corona virus. I would take their interpretation from the COVID website regional break down.

----------


## RHSoldboy

If we accept that our DG of Health is well  qualified to guide the govt in the latest lockdown decision (and I do), he recommended to Cabinet what they should do. 
If our PM was like Trump, she would have rejected his advice...she didn't, so lets be thankful.
My son lives in London...in part due to Boris's initial policy, both he and his girlfriend have almost certainly had the virus. Fortunately they are young and healthy...many thousands of others have not been so lucky.

----------


## R93

> Didn't know we were talking about them. Would make no difference either way, not how I was brought up.


Cool, you were brought up better than me and some others. Good to know. 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah. You tell em. Not like anyone rubbished Scott Morrison or Trump on their looks eh? 
> 
> Incompetence is not gender specific. 
> 
> I just just can't help but hearing hee hawing every time I hear the swamp donkey speak. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I have emailed a request for permission to use “Swamp Donkey”

----------


## Tribrit

> People will, and should, turn their ears off the minute you start bringing how a woman looks into a discussion about what she does. Grow up.


Horses for courses I guess.

----------


## 308

> This is my interpretation of 'Region' for the corona virus. I would take their interpretation from the COVID website regional break down.
> Attachment 137039


I disagree, those are District Health Boards

Ebf stuck a map up in another thread..


I got it from wiki nz regions and I'd be inclined to put a screenshot of that on my phone

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regions_of_New_Zealand

----------


## R93

> I have emailed a request for permission to use Swamp Donkey


No permission needed. I prefer Syco Hose Beast personally. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Martin358

Swamp Donkey, i love it. Hee Haww

----------


## Tribrit

The horse has bolted on this one.

----------


## sightpicture

> This is not directed specifically at you @MB, but anyone on the forums here that feel the need to resort to slander and name calling, be it a politician or another forum member. Phil


Sure, stoner.

----------


## Hiawatha

We in the Wairarapa will be applying the East Coast model and putting check points on the Rimutakas etc to keep all those potential virus carrying Wellingtonians out until they have been properly cleared. We have stayed at no further infections for a while and don't want an influx of potential carriers coming over the hill for a while longer until we are assured it is safe. When all those cafe goers start mingling and re infecting each other in the capital, we want to know it wont shut down everything in the Rappa too while they sort it out. The Wairarapa is its own region. I dont care what the DHB says.  :Grin:  This does of course not include any forum members who are Wairarapa tangata whenua. :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

I have a tendency toward profanity and name calling and consider it nothing more than indicative of my upbringing in a family that swore and took the piss out of people at every opportunity and anyone that thinks it makes me unfit to have firearms, a potential terrorist, potential killer or potential member of a fringe terror group is a fucking idiot.

----------


## ebf

@Hiawatha, my bro, can you pls confirm that if I cycle along the Rimutaka rail trail, I will be able to sneak into the hallowed Rapa ?

I can confirm that I live on the outer edges of Upper Hutt, and avoid associating with cafe-going Wellingtonians as a matter of course  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> @Hiawatha, my bro, can you pls confirm that if I cycle along the Rimutaka rail trail, I will be able to sneak into the hallowed Rapa ?
> 
> I can confirm that I live on the outer edges of Upper Hutt, and avoid associating with cafe-going Wellingtonians as a matter of course


By the powers invested in me I herby pronounce you honorary  Wararapa tangata whenua.  You are now good to go ebf.

----------


## R93

> I have a tendency toward profanity and name calling and consider it nothing more than the indicative of my upbringing in a family that swore and took the piss out of people at every opportunity and anyone that thinks it makes me unfit to have firearms, a potential terrorist, potential killer or potential member of a fringe terror group is a fucking idiot.


Exactly. We are supposed to be free arent we? I worry more about the people who start lecturing and trying to suppress anything another human does if it is harmless.

"Rushy, You're fuckin ugly and your mother dresses you funny...."

Send me a pm if you die from my abuse Rushy. I will send an apology to your lovely wife.


Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Exactly. We are supposed to be free arent we? I worry more about the people who start lecturing and trying to suppress anything another human does if it is harmless.
> 
> "Rushy, You're fuckin ugly and your mother dresses you funny...."
> 
> Send me a pm if you die from my abuse Rushy. I will send an apology to your lovely wife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha ha the old saying “sticks and stones” comes to mind.  Only the precious trendy lefty rainbow group experience trauma from words.

----------


## R93

> Ha ha ha ha the old saying sticks and stones comes to mind.  Only the precious trendy lefty rainbow group experience trauma from words.


Yup. None of those simps would have lasted 2 secs in the Army I joined or 5 mins in the rest of my career choices.
I can remember NCOs abusing people with enough ferocity that would make woke fucks today, implode. 
Didnt matter what your race or beliefs it was all pulled to bits and the biggest crime was trying not to laugh.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Stocky

> If we accept that our DG of Health is well  qualified to guide the govt in the latest lockdown decision (and I do), he recommended to Cabinet what they should do. 
> If our PM was like Trump, she would have rejected his advice...she didn't, so lets be thankful.
> My son lives in London...in part due to Boris's initial policy, both he and his girlfriend have almost certainly had the virus. Fortunately they are young and healthy...many thousands of others have not been so lucky.


Those not in America should not assume to know the general consensus of America or what its actually like there. The NZ Media seems like media to us but as a nation we as very left wing. I dont follow ole Boris but I know the situation in the US is not as it is portrayed here (not in regards to corona just in general.

----------


## turtle

> I understand that @Rushy. I too have come from a similar background. As can be seen by a lot of my posts I still resort to a lot of profanity. The name calling is something that has taken a longtime for me to realise just how damaging it can be and what harm it can cause. 
> 
> Taking the piss? I understand that as well. In the current environment that I work and the other cultures that I have spent most of my working life in, taking the piss is/was seen as almost obligatory. 
> 
> However, I have also come to understand that if the recipient of the piss taking is either not understanding the fun nature of it or is offended by it, the piss taking is no longer that..... it is abuse. And unfortunately, my current work environment and previous ones also, have been rife with employee abuse and bullying, and often the abusers wrap it up in the guise of..."oh we were just taking the piss", when in truth they were deliberately trying to be hurtful....and even more so when it has been direct at and against women colleagues.
> 
> Cheers
> Phil



 :Omg:     You missed out "anxiety"

----------


## RHSoldboy

> Those not in America should not assume to know the general consensus of America or what its actually like there. The NZ Media seems like media to us but as a nation we as very left wing. I dont follow ole Boris but I know the situation in the US is not as it is portrayed here (not in regards to corona just in general.


Sorry Stocky, I also have extensive and current links into the USA.... and you are incorrect. My info is not via the NZ media.

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

Am I right with the status?

Robertson's rethink idea/GAC/NZDA/Seymour's suggestions that the hunting ban should be re-thought/lifted at level 3? -3 days ago now -no word yet

Federated farmers (at least in Otago) have suggested hunting should be discouraged on private land at level 3 https://www.odt.co.nz/news/national/...tarter-hunters
Is this a nation wide thing with fed farmers? I just checked website i couldn't see anything obvious does anyone know?

Duck opener is definitely cancelled

Is doc allowing hunting to resume? (permits can be issued?) has their been any official word from them? (I just checked website and no mention of what the go is at level 3 only level 4) Tuhoe has however asked for no hunting in Te Urewera

Is this as much as anyone knows?

----------


## stug

From Doc  https://www.doc.govt.nz/news/issues/covid-19/

Planning for future alert levels
While we await future Government directions on future COVID-19 Alert levels, DOC is doing a lot of preparation and planning behind the scenes.

DOC's priority is to support New Zealand in stopping the spread of COVID-19 and saving lives. We must stay home to break the chain of community transmission of this deadly virus.

We are working through what the implications of potentially moving to an Alert Level 3 environment will be on both DOC’s work and the use of our facilities on public conservation land.

The government is still making a decision on hunting and other recreation at Alert Level 3.

Once we have further information we will share it with you.

In the meantime, New Zealand is on COVID-19 Alert Level 4 state of emergency and is in lockdown.

----------


## Tribrit

> From Doc  https://www.doc.govt.nz/news/issues/covid-19/
> 
> In the meantime, New Zealand is on COVID-19 Alert Level 4 state of emergency and is in lockdown.


Your fake news.

----------


## stug

What’s fake about it?

----------


## 308

> Am I right with the status?
> 
> Robertson's rethink idea/GAC/NZDA/Seymour's suggestions that the hunting ban should be re-thought/lifted at level 3? -3 days ago now -no word yet
> 
> Federated farmers (at least in Otago) have suggested hunting should be discouraged on private land at level 3 https://www.odt.co.nz/news/national/...tarter-hunters
> Is this a nation wide thing with fed farmers? I just checked website i couldn't see anything obvious does anyone know?
> 
> Duck opener is definitely cancelled
> 
> ...


The latest I could find is that they are making a decision on hunting at L3 and it will be done shortly, no solid timeframe but prob by the end of the week? Anyone with better info?

----------


## Hiawatha

> @Hiawatha, my bro, can you pls confirm that if I cycle along the Rimutaka rail trail, I will be able to sneak into the hallowed Rapa ?
> 
> I can confirm that I live on the outer edges of Upper Hutt, and avoid associating with cafe-going Wellingtonians as a matter of course


Upper Hutt comes with another set of issues that well pre dates Covid  :Grin:  :Grin:  I would think that given that you are on the outer reaches and able to bike over, that we can certainly send you a permit  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Cyclops

> Upper Hutt comes with another set of issues that well pre dates Covid  I would think that given that you are on the outer reaches and able to bike over, that we can certainly send you a permit


Only grant @ebf an entry permit if he bikes over - and  no motorcycling or e-cycling and definitely no driving @ebf.

----------


## 308

The correct pronunciation is Upper Hood

----------


## Hiawatha

> Only grant @ebf an entry permit if he bikes over - and  no motorcycling or e-cycling and definitely no driving @ebf.


My understanding is that under level 3 he will also be permitted to surf over too.

----------


## Cyclops

> My understanding is that under level 3 he will also be permitted to surf over too.


That'd be some wave, seismic or tidal?

----------


## Walker

And seeing in the herald, practicing clay pigeons on your property, gets you a full blown police call out! Might be a good idea to ring the local policeman and let him know if your planing on getting practice in.

----------


## Russian 22.

> This is not directed specifically at you @MB, but anyone on the forums here that feel the need to resort to slander and name calling, be it a politician or another forum member.
> 
> Even Socartes stated in his time, "When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser."
> 
> A more modern quote which I think is relevant was, "Resorting to name calling and profanity is a sign of weakness in an argument, and immaturity. It scares me to think that it's people like you who are allowed to carry guns." Not entirely sure of the source on this one....still researching it.
> 
> However, name calling and slander is seen as a means of demeaning and dehumanising another human being. This was a tool of choice of the Germans against the Jews during the second world war. There are many more current  examples of it through recent history. It is seen as necessary to dehumanise a person or group of persons, to see them as less than human, before one can systematically cause them harm or killing them.
> 
> It is one of the first flags that is looked for when one is trying to profile the person, or groups of persons, who are most likely to cause, harm to others within our society......terrorist, killers, fringe terror groups. 
> ...


Well one could also say that when you liken someone's actions to Germany during WW2 then you've also lost the debate. Unless they really are like them. Over use cheapen's what happened and lowers credibility. 

You need to remember that these are politicians. They are not the country's finest people and have signed up to push an agenda with a sweet publicly funded life style to boot 

Whilst I don't like the more gender specific ridicule such as how she looks, it is something that all politicians inevitably attract. People get sick of them and frustrated with their decisions.

----------


## outlander

> No permission needed. I prefer Syco Hose Beast personally. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I'm confused again. Is that 'Hose' or 'Horse'? Life eludes me so often.

----------


## R93

> I'm confused again. Is that 'Hose' or 'Horse'? Life eludes me so often.


Hose but horse fits

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Finnwolf

> And seeing in the herald, practicing clay pigeons on your property, gets you a full blown police call out! Might be a good idea to ring the local policeman and let him know if your planing on getting practice in.


At least the cops saw sense and took no action with the shooters.!

----------


## stug

I see sports like tennis and golf are suppose to get info about how they can participate under Level 3 on Friday, hopefully they will have the hunting guidelines then as well.

----------


## Rushy

> I see sports like tennis and golf are suppose to get info about how they can participate under Level 3 on Friday, hopefully they will have the hunting guidelines then as well.


Tennis has to be the ultimate social distancing game but it would be bloody boring sanitising the ball and you hands between each change of service.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Tennis has to be the ultimate social distancing game but it would be bloody boring sanitising the ball and you hands between each change of service.


Sanitize the ball with Meths light it then  play on.....I could almost watch that.

----------


## Spudattack

> Tennis has to be the ultimate social distancing game but it would be bloody boring sanitising the ball and you hands between each change of service.


Forehand, backhand, forehand, backhand.......juice????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

I have just received an email from NZ First. The usual drivel  and it includes 

Should hunting we allowed once were under level 3?*YES* or *NO*? Let us know: https://www.nzfirst.org.nz/hunting_level_3_survey

A bit late for trying to gain some credence and support for that as David and Act are streets ahead on that point. Looks like they, just like the Show Pony's stable boy are copying Act's actions. They need to spend more time on trying to explain Winston's million dollar court costs for his failed court case as there are a lot of voters very angry  about that and I suspect even his oldie brigade will want his head on a pole come the election.

----------


## stug

It’s just a survey to harvest your email address so they can spam you later.

----------


## bumblefoot

> Its just a survey to harvest your email address so they can spam you later.


Yup it happened to me and it took about 4 or 5 emails before they unsubscribed me. And' I had to be pretty "direct" in the last email....   :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Its just a survey to harvest your email address so they can spam you later.


I have received their email,so  they already have mine.  

Hopefully their time has run out and it was a death rattle.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Yup it happened to me and it took about 4 or 5 emails before they unsubscribed me. And' I had to be pretty "direct" in the last email....


All email marketing in New Zealand must offer a functional unsubscribe link.         https://tinyurl.com/y7zqg6aa

"All messages must provide the opportunity to unsubscribe from all future electronic communications. The unsubscribe function, once activated, removes any previous consent to receive electronic communications. There is a five day grace period, allowing for emails that have already been designed and uploaded into sending software to be sent without potential for prosecution. Any email marketing sent after the five day period will be deemed to be illegal"

If the sender ignores your "unsubscribe" request, threaten them with making a complaint to the Ministry of Business, Innovation, and Employment under "The Unsolicited Electronic Messages Act 2007" and if that is ignored, make such a complaint.

----------


## bumblefoot

@Kiwi Sapper Yup it did; but they ignored it. I did mention the legalities etc rather forcibly and have had nothing since....

----------


## Scott29er

Just spotted this in the Nzherald

_She said ( PM )work the Auckland City Rail link will continue in level 3 - more than 200 workers will get back to work.

That will ramp up to 400 over the coming weeks.

She said getting transport infrastructure projects back on track is a focus for the Government.

State Highway maintenance will also resume under level 3, she said.

There will be an announcement around hunting rules under level 3 tomorrow.

The Health Minister David Clark and Deputy Prime Minister Winston Peters will be returning to Wellington under level 3.

Both have not been in the capital over the level 4 period._[/I]

----------


## chainsaw

> Sanitize the ball with Meths light it then  play on.....I could almost watch that.


I can think of several people who are deserving of the above mentioned sanitisation treatment.... and a lot of people would no doubt stump up "pay for view".

----------


## MB

Interesting.

https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national/...mption-leaders

----------


## Gapped axe

Pest control this weekend. Have been told by the farm owner to make sure all of my freezers are full and to do some thinning of numbers. Got the son coming this arvo on humanitarian reasons for me, so excited.

----------


## Happy Jack

> Interesting.
> 
> https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/national/...mption-leaders


Interesting she chose to have 5 kids and then complains she needs to hunt to feed them. Note she chose to have that many

----------


## The Ginger 1

> Interesting she chose to have 5 kids and then complains she needs to hunt to feed them. Note she chose to have that many


I never post anything on this forum but enjoy reading. But man, that was a dick thing to say.

----------


## Rushy

> Pest control this weekend. Have been told by the farm owner to make sure all of my freezers are full and to do some thinning of numbers. Got the son coming this arvo on humanitarian reasons for me, so excited.


The extra pain relief must be working then.  Get your son to carry the heavy bits GA, you shouldn’t be over doing it.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> I never post anything on this forum but enjoy reading. But man, that was a dick thing to say.


That is your opinion.......Others have differing opinions and as we respect yours, you must respect theirs. 

Here are just two differing opinions from the same sector

"Eastern Bay of plenty iwi Tūhoe has banned hunting in Te Urewera regardless of what the government decides, saying it is concerned an influx of hunters could see accidents or transmission of the virus into the community.
About 2000 hunters descend on the mountain park at this time of year during the roar season.
But Iwi Chairs Pandemic Response spokesperson Mike Smith said whānau who relied on hunting to put food on the table should be given some leniency."

Now i give you my opinion. If access is made available to those wanting food but not to those "wanting blow off a bit of ammunition and kill a few things"  I am certain that every man and his dog would claim they were hunting for food...........which is probably true now and therefor the status quo should remain. The fickle media should ignore the blowhards and not give their blustering any publicity.

----------


## The Ginger 1

> That is your opinion.......Others have differing opinions and as we respect yours, you must respect theirs.


Absolutely and I'm not asking his opinion be removed etc. Just expressing mine that I think someone who holds that opinion is ignorant, arrogant or just a dick. That's the good thing about forums hey - diversity of opinion and free debate  :Have A Nice Day: 

And yeah I'm inclined to agree with your view that any rules/restrictions imposed are a recipe for interpretation, confusion and a real pain in the ass for any poor bugger who has to try and enforce them.

----------


## TheJanitar

What I've learnt from this thread is that China has manufactured COVID 19 and intentionally spread it to to New Zealand to target Kiwi hunters and stop them from hunting.

Informative.

----------


## stug

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/hea...hunting-lifted

A ban on hunting under Covid-19 alert level 3 has been lifted.

Hunters will be able to hunt on private land with special restrictions when New Zealand moves to Covid-19 Alert Level 3, but not on public conservation land.

The ban was described as an "error" by the finance minister, as the Government came under pressure to allow the activity.

Hunting had been deemed risky and was banned under the lockdown, and according to Government advice issued last week, the outdoor activity would remain banned.

----------


## Tahr

> Absolutely and I'm not asking his opinion be removed etc. Just expressing mine that I think someone who holds that opinion is ignorant, arrogant or just a dick. That's the good thing about forums hey - diversity of opinion and free debate 
> 
> And yeah I'm inclined to agree with your view that any rules/restrictions imposed are a recipe for interpretation, confusion and a real pain in the ass for any poor bugger who has to try and enforce them.


Yes. And while we can (and mostly do) respect the right for someone to have an opinion we do not have to respect their expressed values.

----------


## Hiawatha

> Pest control this weekend. Have been told by the farm owner to make sure all of my freezers are full and to do some thinning of numbers. Got the son coming this arvo on humanitarian reasons for me, so excited.


Just out of interest, I would be keen to know what makes this so urgent that it cant wait a few more days? Are rabbits hares or goats eating seedling pines?

----------


## Gapped axe

Not that I really give a rats arse about your opinion. Having my son with me to look after me as I do it, Im terminally ill and need supervision from a safety perspective. Only time he can come to visit. As well as do some work here and give my wife a rest. Good reason for you PC Plod. Numbers have built up and stock management is being revised. I could carry on and lecture you about emergency management, but then nah.

----------


## sightpicture

> What I've learnt from this thread is that China has manufactured COVID 19 and intentionally spread it to to New Zealand to target Kiwi hunters and stop them from hunting.


If that is all you have learned, you need to find a better teacher.

----------


## TheJanitar

> If that is all you have learned, you need to find a better teacher.


Yep, that is exactly the point of my post. Well spotted!

Nah just a bit of a piss take to all the grumpies on here with their wild theories hehe.

On another note, private land only? Well that rules out my kaimanawa plans.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

STILL no approval to sight in  at your local range.

COLFO warns and is pursuing yet another oversight or mistake .

"There is still one gaping hole though  and that is the status of ranges. I know that many hunters will need to head down to a range to sight in their firearms before they can safely head out. Their status is still unclear, so well keep plugging away at that and keep you updated.

*Nicole McKee*
Spokesperson
Fair and Reasonable Campaign"

----------


## kotuku

> Not that I really give a rats arse about your opinion. Having my son with me to look after me as I do it, I’m terminally ill and need supervision from a safety perspective. Only time he can come to visit. As well as do some work here and give my wife a rest. Good reason for you PC Plod. Numbers have built up and stock management is being revised. I could carry on and lecture you about emergency management, but then nah.


go well my friend enjoy what time is left to the max and to naysayers or johnie come latelys -go fuck yourself-please provide us with your informed opinion on
a/the act
b/your obviously vast delight in indulgence.

----------


## Hiawatha

> Not that I really give a rats arse about your opinion. Having my son with me to look after me as I do it, I’m terminally ill and need supervision from a safety perspective. Only time he can come to visit. As well as do some work here and give my wife a rest. Good reason for you PC Plod. Numbers have built up and stock management is being revised. I could carry on and lecture you about emergency management, but then nah.


I will put my hand up on this one and say I am sorry mate. I had not made the connection or joined the dots. Mght have to read some more posts back further. Was merely reacting to so much of what I hear regarding whinging and moaning from people who don't actually need to be pushing boundaries. I sincerely wish you and your family all the best. Cheers

----------


## Rushy

> I will put my hand up on this one and say I am sorry mate. I had not made the connection or joined the dots. Mght have to read some more posts back further. Was merely reacting to so much of what I hear regarding whinging and moaning from people who don't actually need to be pushing boundaries. I sincerely wish you and your family all the best. Cheers


It takes a man.  On ya

----------


## Gapped axe

Man hug and yes thank you,

----------


## Happy Jack

> I never post anything on this forum but enjoy reading. But man, that was a dick thing to say.


You are allowed your opinion as am I. I still maintain that if you can't feed your kids have less. The world is already overpopulated.

----------


## Finnwolf

> You are allowed your opinion as am I. I still maintain that if you can't feed your kids have less. The world is already overpopulated.


Dead right on both counts! :Thumbsup:

----------


## ex-NZFS

> You are allowed your opinion as am I. I still maintain that if you can't feed your kids have less. The world is already overpopulated.


Agree totally Im poverty stricken what will I do???  I know - I will have multitudes of kids what a joke 
My opinion Im entitled to it !!!!

----------


## Allizdog

Its deliberate in many cases. More kids equals more child support.

----------


## Mohawk .308

The thing is her argument worked, probably the only reason they allowed hunting on private land to get the nod because it includes Māori land.

----------


## aetchell

> My son commented that one should go hunting as soon as the restrictions are lifted.
> His reasoning was that animals have been moving into areas that they previously weren't found in due to the lack of traffic and people. Therefore the first "day" hunters might find animals lower and closer than they usually are. Makes sense to me.


Thatnwas my thoughts too. I wanted to hit a popular track for a walk to see hoe bold the goats and maybe pigs had been. The rules are clear as mud though, am i allowed to drive 40mins to the national park and walk in for a couple of hours or not? What a mess. 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> You are allowed your opinion as am I. I still maintain that if you can't feed your kids have less. The world is already overpopulated.


While I agree in part it sounds to me that they had no problem feeding them untill the govt took away their means to feed them which is not their fault or making.

----------


## Mohawk .308

> Thatnwas my thoughts too. I wanted to hit a popular track for a walk to see hoe bold the goats and maybe pigs had been. The rules are clear as mud though, am i allowed to drive 40mins to the national park and walk in for a couple of hours or not? What a mess. 
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


I went to town this morning and there were people and cars everywhere, next week on level 3 it will be like back to normal. Go for you walk mate. I’m going in to set up some game cameras and do some work on my bivvy.

----------


## Cyclops

I asked our local Civil Defense Controller what was the definition of _region_ being used by CDEM and Police. 

His response was that "the region is the CDEM region."
The following  link shows the regions. 
https://covid19.govt.nz/assets/resou...-order_map.pdf

----------


## striker

and no im not affiliated

its concerning if its true though

https://youtu.be/pIRsHdHJNoI

----------

